# PR in process and wife got pregnant



## qasim896 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,

I want to enquire that during my stay within Australia, what will happen to my PR application which is currently in process if my wife gets pregnant. I’m currently on 457 visa and DIAC has granted me bridging visa which will automatically come in effect in case 457 gets cancelled. Case officer is also assigned to my case, but I’m not sure to ask this question to him or not? 

Will DIAC will continue my application processing or they will wait till the baby birth.

Thanks.
Qasim


----------



## UrbanPink (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi not sure which PR visa you are applying for but usually the X-ray part of the medical is deferred until your wife has the baby, my understanding is that you will not be granted the visa until this is completed. I had friends who went through this process when applying for 856 RSMS 2 years ago.
How long have you been the 457? If your wife had her X-rays done less that a year before they maybe able to use those although the time taken to process it's unlikely that it will be within the time frame, 
Steph


----------



## qasim896 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Steph for your reply. I have applied for Skilled Independent 189 Visa. Application was launched last year in March. I'm on 457 from last 14 months.

Case officer has not yet asked to provide medical results, therefore not sure I should proceed with medical test now or not?

Cheers,
Qasim


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

qasim896 said:


> Thanks Steph for your reply. I have applied for Skilled Independent 189 Visa. Application was launched last year in March. I'm on 457 from last 14 months.
> 
> Case officer has not yet asked to provide medical results, therefore not sure I should proceed with medical test now or not?
> 
> ...


Dear Qasim
I also applied for 189 on January 2013. My wife is pregnant now. However, we did our medicals immediately after lodging the application and I find doing medicals as a part of application. I think you should have done all the medicals by the time. because case officers usually receive the medicals report via health department which could take as long as 3-6 months they might think that you already did that part.
Besides, what might be more important to you is, I informed my case officer when my wife got pregnant and she said that I have to add new family member when time comes and she will ask for necessary documents. Our medicals are already expired because its over a year, but my case officer extended the validity of our medicals and advised me to redo all if I do not have a result by that time. I think you should communicate with the department as soon as possible.


----------



## qasim896 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Saifullah for your response,

I sent an email to my CO enquiring about the medical examination and he replied that he doesn't require medical results until my application is in process of external checks by external agency. He has no control over them for time frame and therefore it could be risk of loosing money if agency take more than 12 months time from date of medical examination.
However he has no objection if I do the medical exam now.


----------



## imdm (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi There 

I have to go for Medicals as I am applying for AUS PR under Skilled Independent 189 Visa.But my spouse is pregnant and cannot go Chest XRay for obvious reasons.Can anyone suggest can we skip X-Ray and go for rest of the medicals and take health undertaking .Also what will be implications on the VISA for other family members ?Can we hold the medicals till delivery of child?

Thanks
Dinesh


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

Normally visa cannot be issued until medicals are completed - pregnancy usually delays the grant of the visa if the pregnancy goes beyond the point the CO would be ready to grant. Normally this holds up everyone's visa, since health criteria is a "one fails, all fail" regime. Health undertaking not usually an option to solve this, since the results of the x-ray are unknown and must be determined in order to complete the health criteria assessment.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## imdm (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Mark 

Your response is very helpful.


----------



## sazhar (Nov 19, 2014)

*Wife's pregnancy after applying 189 visa application*

Dear Mark,

I logged 189 visa application for my family a week ago. I am the prime applicant and my wife's pregnancy test shows positive now after a week of application (CO not assigned yet). We have an appointment with Doctor for confirmation. If we are willing to get x-ray with protective gear for her, can we proceed with application process and get visa grant if things go well. We are currently in UAE and I am working here. My wife's visa renewal in this country also has the same x-ray requirement.

Can we plan to have this baby in Australia if visas are granted. In this scenario, what would be possible advise and options I can have. I basically do not want pregnancy to delay our visa grant.

Please advise.

Thanks!!


----------



## srismiley (Mar 18, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Normally visa cannot be issued until medicals are completed - pregnancy usually delays the grant of the visa if the pregnancy goes beyond the point the CO would be ready to grant. Normally this holds up everyone's visa, since health criteria is a "one fails, all fail" regime. Health undertaking not usually an option to solve this, since the results of the x-ray are unknown and must be determined in order to complete the health criteria assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

We are a family of three(me, my wife and kid)

I have applied for 189 visa and didn't include or declare my family as non migrating dependents as we had a different plan.

Now as things changed I want to include my wife and kid to the application, Is Form 1022 would be enough or is there something that I may 
have to do to include my family to the application.

Currently my wife is pregnant and she cannot undergo medicals(chest X-ray), does health undertaking is enough to get the grant or is this gonna delay the grant process for every one for some reasons.

The reason is my application is almost close to a review and decision. Wanna make sure things doesn't held up making some wrong decisions at this moment.

Your time for this wurey will be really appreciable, pls let me know...!

Thanks
Hana


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hana -

I can't give you specific advice without knowing much more about your case and seeing your application. However a key issue is whether you declared the family at all on the original application (even as non-migrating dependents). If not, that could be a serious problem re: inaccurate information. Assuming you did declare them as non-migrating dependents on the original application, then you can add them via a link on the SkillSelect online area - look for links on the right side of the screen where you upload documents. Re: medicals, the pregnancy may delay the visa application - you'll have to see whether DIBP will grant an undertaking (promise) that she have the chest x-ray after the child is born - policy varies on this depending on factors including your country of citizenship and others.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## imdm (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Mark

I was.granted with 189 visa in Feb 2015 and has been asked to make first landing by may 2015 .we are family of four husband wife and two kids 7 year and 4 months.my query is as below.
1--do we all have to make landing on or before the said date?
2--Can we postpone the the landing of wife and infant by couple of months as spouse is suddenly feeling backpain And may not be able to take long flights?
3--can me and my 7 year child make landing in case my spouse get some more time to land or do we have to make landing without my spouse in case she is unable to travel.

Any advice,suggestions in this regard will be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Dinesh


----------



## saaz.stha (Dec 23, 2015)

*Applied for 189 VISA and wife is Pregnant*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Normally visa cannot be issued until medicals are completed - pregnancy usually delays the grant of the visa if the pregnancy goes beyond the point the CO would be ready to grant. Normally this holds up everyone's visa, since health criteria is a "one fails, all fail" regime. Health undertaking not usually an option to solve this, since the results of the x-ray are unknown and must be determined in order to complete the health criteria assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Thanks for the information. This is useful, I have a similar condition but slightly different than just the pregnant and medical case. My Wife is 15 weeks pregnant now, we are not willing to go for the chest xray reason being she had recently done her chest xray 3 months before. Would the immigration by any chance waive the new xray and accept the old xray as the xray was done from the same place where we do our medicals.
Should I wait for the case officer to be assigned to me or email immigration and seek suggestions.

Will it be ok.

Thanks

Sagar


----------



## Avikaur (Jul 7, 2016)

*Pregnancy*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Normally visa cannot be issued until medicals are completed - pregnancy usually delays the grant of the visa if the pregnancy goes beyond the point the CO would be ready to grant. Normally this holds up everyone's visa, since health criteria is a "one fails, all fail" regime. Health undertaking not usually an option to solve this, since the results of the x-ray are unknown and must be determined in order to complete the health criteria assessment.
> 
> ...


hi Mark

I applied for subclass visa 190 with my spouse year back at the same time I provided my medicals and after six months my case officer was assigned and he requested for PCc now it's been more than six months I haven't heard from officer and now I got pregnant so I want to know wether I need to inform my case officer or I have to do my medical again but I have already done it year back and it was submitted with application . My file shows currently in processing. Please let me know what should I do at this stage . I would appreciate your help

Thanks and regards 
Avi


----------



## jimmy_16 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi,

I have received invitation to apply for 189 visa before 4th September. My wife is pregnant and is due for delivery by October end. In the EOI application, I’ve mentioned my wife and 2-year-old son as migrating dependents and didn’t mention about the unborn baby. I would appreciate if experts on this forum advise me on the below.

1.	I’ve created ImmiAccount and started to fill the application. Pls. clarify, do I have to mention the details of unborn baby as non-migrating dependent in the visa application anywhere or else just leave it blank. 

2.	I’m planning to lodge visa application soon by 4th August and when CO is allocated say after two months by 4th October, I would like to inform him to hold the application until the baby is born i.e October end. When I have birth certificate and passport of the baby, I’ll forward to CO to activate medicals & PCC. I’ve read here on the forum that there won’t be any extra cost for including baby in the application after the visa is lodged.


----------



## jatinders (Dec 18, 2016)

*Waiting for PR*

Hello All,

I am also in dilemma that when will I get the grant. As per this thread, my case is also same. I have included my pregnant wife as a migrating member in my application. You can see my details in my signature. We have also gone with her X-ray with double protection shields upon advice from Gyne doctor and the expecting month is mid Apr 2017. Any senior member can advise when will I get grant following my timeline, as of now there will be holiday season to begin Australia.

16/09/2016- NSW ITA
20/09/2016- NSW application submitted
29/09/2016- NSW Approval / Skillselect invitation
05/10/2016- PCC
19/10/2016- Visa Fees and case lodged.
27/10/2016- Medicals
01/11/2016- IMMI Assessment Commence email


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

No senior members nor in fact anyone can say when you get your grant.

All I can say is that with exception of end of financial year (also DIBP's year) every months visa allocations seem very equal except June - the month before end of year!

Junes numbers seem to account for any irregularities that will not meet migration planning levels.

I will say I only researched Family Stream visas - but Christmas had no influence on either Jan or Dec visa numbers issued compared to all other months but June.


----------



## jatinders (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello All,

I have an urgent query regarding my visa application.

You can see all case details below.
We assumed that our visa application gets finalized till January 2017 but this doesn't happened. Now we are into 36 weeks of pregnancy in which most of the Airlines don't allow to fly.

I am now planning to put it on hold due to pregnancy, is that possible? 
Why I am asking this because the cases that put into hold status, most of them due to unavailability of X-rays of mother, but this is not in my case as we have front-load all documents. 

Please suggest me what to do?

Thanks in advance.

------------
261312 Developer Programmer
24/03/2016-ACS Approval
11/05-PTE 4th-attempt 65+
12/05-1st EOI 189 and 190 (NSW)
16/09-NSW ITA
20/09-NSW applied
29/09-NSW Approval / Skillselect invitation
05/10-PCC
19/10-Visa lodged
27/10-Medicals with X-rays (Me and 4 months Pregnant Wife)
01/11-IMMI Assessment Commence email - Status : Received | Adelaide
21/12-Sent 1st email for status | No response.
01/03/2017-Sent 5th email| Response : your visa application is under routine checks.


----------



## jatinders (Dec 18, 2016)

*Waiting for Grant*



jatinders said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have an urgent query regarding my visa application.
> 
> ...


Hello Guyz,

Anyone can suggest here?


----------



## naveenttf (Mar 24, 2018)

*urgent help required*



jatinders said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have an urgent query regarding my visa application.
> 
> ...


Hi Jatinders

How are you, hope you got your grant,

I am in same situation like you, my wife is pregnant and from coming monday she will enter in to 36th week of pregnancy, we have also front loaded all the documents along with medicals, pl see my detailed time line as given below, may i know what happened to your case after that, need your suggestion on this, i am going to send a email to case officer to request to put my application on hold till adding of new born baby, is this ok or any thing else we have to do?? really appreciate your help, many thnaks

Time line:
28/10/2017-Visa lodged
26/10/2017-Medicals with X-rays (Me and Pregnant Wife)
20/12/2017-IMMI Assessment Commence email

process team: GSM Adelaid


----------



## mili (Feb 17, 2019)

*After Filing PR 190 Main Applicant is pregnant*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Hana -
> 
> I can't give you specific advice without knowing much more about your case and seeing your application. However a key issue is whether you declared the family at all on the original application (even as non-migrating dependents). If not, that could be a serious problem re: inaccurate information. Assuming you did declare them as non-migrating dependents on the original application, then you can add them via a link on the SkillSelect online area - look for links on the right side of the screen where you upload documents. Re: medicals, the pregnancy may delay the visa application - you'll have to see whether DIBP will grant an undertaking (promise) that she have the chest x-ray after the child is born - policy varies on this depending on factors including your country of citizenship and others.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------

HI Mark

During my studies i got my EOI invitation and i filled my 190 Visa, as i already done medical with in six months we don't need to update the medical during 190 visa application.

Now after one month filling of 190 visa application i got pregnant what is the best way we have to go forward.

As i have to pay my student fees i don't want extend the visa processing time due to pregnancy.

- do i have to inform straight away when CO assigned 
- can i included my child after i got my PR?
- will it be costly then including child right now?

Need your guidance best to get PR with without more cost involved

Regards
Mili


----------

